# possible Pair??



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

hi, i recently got these azureus about a month ago and im wondering if these could possibly be a pair? i do not know the age of these frogs but i know that they are still young. any way maybe an expert eye can tell



















the one in the back i think might be female and the other male??


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Based on toes, they both look female to me. Can you get pics of their profiles?


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

im sorry, profiles??


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Bjcg said:


> im sorry, profiles??


pictures from the side instead of from above... so we can get a better idea of their shape (specifically, their back)

Something like this:









Either way, from what those pictures show... I would agree with Kris.


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

not sure if these are good enough, my tank is only 10 gal. so i cant really get my hands in there lol 









male/female?










female/male??


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm still thinking that they're both female. I'm adding a link to some sexing tips from Josh's Frogs. It's very well done and you may find that you disagree with us, based on what you can see vs what we can see in the pics.

Josh's Frogs How-To Guides » Sexing Dart Frogs


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

They look a little young still in my opinion. I'd go with both females too though.


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

How big do they need to get in order o get sexed? Right now they are about an inch long and a bit over a cm in width. I was hoping for a pair


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

how old are they? gernally they reach sexual maturity around a year. generally at this time its a lot easier to sex azureus.


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm not sure how old they are. I need to ask the guys back at the reptile store when I go back. I tried getting the biggest ones so that I could try and find out their sex sooner


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

It's still possible that they are a pair and just not mature yet. When trying to pick out a pair of tincs, keep in mind that the females are generally larger than the males. Also, look at those toes


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

That's the reason why I think they are a pair. (Fingers crossed). One of them is larger then the other. The small ones toes are as big is the big one's toes maybe a tiny bit bigger. But we'll see.


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

Maybe these are better pics


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Oooooh I dunno. Maybe a pair and he just has delicate toes. Have you seen/heard any calling from the smaller one? It's kind of quiet so you might see it before you hear it.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

It looks like a pair to me. Good luck with them.
Buddy


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

frogface said:


> Oooooh I dunno. Maybe a pair and he just has delicate toes. Have you seen/heard any calling from the smaller one? It's kind of quiet so you might see it before you hear it.


i dont think i have. at around what age do they start calling?


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

Buddysfrogs said:


> It looks like a pair to me. Good luck with them.
> Buddy


thats what i hoping for!  lol


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Probably average around a year old.


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

oh wow, im sure i got long ways before i find out for sure then. i think they might be about 4 months?? not really sure. like i said before, the place never told me their age. but then again, i forgot to ask


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

They look older than 4 months to me. Keep an eye and ear out


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

I will! Thanks every one for your expertise


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

If they are only four months or 1 inch long, they are too small to sex. When they are full grown, watch for aggression, look at the toepads, watch for signs of courtship, and try posting pictures again if you still aren't sure.
Good luck,
Bryan


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

Ok i sure will be on the look out and keep taking pics if still not sure. 

-Bryan as well


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

try back in 8-10 months...still much too young too sex


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

How old yu guys think they are? Based on size


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

4-5 months


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

Ok guys. It's been a little over a. Year now. What do you think?


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

still too small? Or can't tell because the
pic is really bad quality? Lol


----------

